# Caad9 2010



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

I am looking at getting Caad9 for me and my wife what crank set should i get this with a trip or compact....we are new to road riding we have done Mt bikes and hybrids


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Depends on your strength and how hilly your rides are. Do you need that extra 30T ring, or wouldn't meeting in the middle with a 34T on the compact suffice? The 2010 CAAD9 6 comes in either a triple crank or standard double...not aware of a compact option there. If you move up to the CAAD9 5 you have the option of standard or compact double, but not triple. My vote would be the CAAD9 5 compact...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

the one i am testing this weekend is the CAAD9 5 with compact what is the difference between the 5 and 6


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

The main difference is components...the 6 has Tiagra and a 9 speed cassette. The 5 comes with a 105 group and is a 10 speed cassette. Spend the extra couple hundred and get the compact 9-5...it's well worth it for the 105 group...plus you get a better wheelset.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks this is all greek to me ......I dont know what the dif is with wheel sets:blush2: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

ok I went down to LBS they fit me up still with the 54 and 56 ,,,,,,they both feel good just the leaning part that i am not sure of yet how do i make my final which is the right one


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

What do you mean when you say they "fit" you? If you were properly fitted to the bike, then you really shouldn't still have two different frame sizes to choose from. Can you elaborate on what was involved in your fitting process? Did they put you on a trainer and measure your pedal stroke?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

when in doubt, go smaller (in regards to frame size)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

*fit*

they put me on the bikes checked my stroke reach the bend of my joints flex they said the 56 was the best fit for me but i felt uncomfortable it is me who thinks i am strech even on the 54 I do not know if i will ever feel at home on a road bike


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Its takes some time to get used to the way you sit on a road bike, especially if your coming from a different style bike.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> they put me on the bikes checked my stroke reach the bend of my joints flex they said the 56 was the best fit for me but i felt uncomfortable


What about it made you feel uncomfortable? It sounds like it may have more to do with your familiarity/bias with hybrids. The CAAD9 is a fairly aggressive geometry and not a very forgiving bike for someone not used to riding a road bike. I agree that a frame slightly too small is a better problem than one slightly to big...but if you were measured properly at your LBS, then I wouldn't argue with their assessment of a 56 frame size. You can make other adjustment to your seat post, stem, etc. that might make you slightly more comfortable, but if you felt uncomfortable on both then it's hard to offer up advise.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

How tall are you? make sure the LBS isn't just trying to sell u what they have in stock...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

5'9" 30 inch inseam


----------



## retokunaga (Aug 20, 2010)

mmcycle10 said:


> The main difference is components...the 6 has Tiagra and a 9 speed cassette. The 5 comes with a 105 group and is a 10 speed cassette. Spend the extra couple hundred and get the compact 9-5...it's well worth it for the 105 group...plus you get a better wheelset.


 caad9-5 certainly, in Brazil one guy buy a caad9-6 that is BB30 ( paint in the frame) and guess ? it's not BB30 , and it's umbeliveble Cannondale reply to not change the frame just a discount to buy another BB30 frame:mad2: 
obs: use google to translate 

http://www.pedal.com.br/forum/topic26713_post413460.html#413460


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

56 is a tad too big, imo


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> 5'9" 30 inch inseam


+1 Skyliner. 56 is too big for you. I am 5'9 with a 31.5" inseam and I fit perfectly on a 54cm 2010 CAAD9 frame. If you are uncomfortable, I would not attribute that to the frame size...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

ok all got The CAAD in the 54 cm they put a new stem on that is higher and closer to me


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice! Got pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

not yet but will be taking some soon


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2085146&id=1068926813


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> when in doubt, go smaller (in regards to frame size)


+1....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

conventional wisdom says avoid the triple

look for compact 50/34 double, if its in your budget, i hear the ultegra set up is nice on the caad ten


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> conventional wisdom says avoid the triple


Depends on where you ride. If you want low gears to climb mountains, only a triple will work. 24 tooth chainrings fit very well on road triples. Nice low gears and a fairly closely spaced cassette.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

We live in Pa but ride in Md and Va alot , we are in the central part of the state just south of Harrisburg so we do ride here also


----------

